# Bespectacled riders beware



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

What about contact lenses. My girlfriend wears them when she rides. She has only lost one once.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

roremc said:


> What about contact lenses. My girlfriend wears them when she rides. She has only lost one once.


I wear contacts and I always bring a spare pair for that very reason. I wear dailies though so bringing extra isn't a problem for me 

You could also wear OTG goggles.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

I've done the same thing. I was screwing around buttering and stuff on the bunny run, and my board nose went right into a huge pile of slush and just threw me into a triple cartwheel slam. It didn't think it was possible to eat shit that bad on the bunny run, it must have been funny for those watching on the chair.


----------



## Mirage (Jun 16, 2010)

Careful with contacts too, my buddy fell hard last season and one went up and behind his eye. It took a few days to get it out and he looked REALLY uncomfortable.


----------



## Zandax (Jul 24, 2010)

Mirage said:


> Careful with contacts too, my buddy fell hard last season and one went up and behind his eye. It took a few days to get it out and he looked REALLY uncomfortable.


That gotta suck hard o.0 i also got one stuck somewhere on my eye but luckly it came out after a night of sleep.
like other ppl said if you use contacts always bring a second/third pair
Btw 5 years ago when i used to wear glasses i once shattered plastic lenses they shatter less frequently but they can still shatter m8 =X


----------



## akruckus (Sep 1, 2010)

*Lasik*

I used to have pretty bad vision, about 20/60. I hated wearing glasses and hated wearing contacts even more. I ended up looking into LASIK, and found it surprisingly affordable for me, even worked out a monthly payment plan through CareCredit, with no interest for 2 years. I now have 20/10 vision and it has done WONDERS for snowboarding. Pretty ignorant of me to not wear glasses or contacts, I could have really busted myself up or even someone else. Anyways LASIK is probably one of the best things ive done for myself, especially for snowboarding. If anyone has any questions on it I'd be happy to help.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

20/60 vision? DAMN! Even Mr. Magoo can see better than that!


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

I wear contacts. One day when I was learning how to jump I landed a little sketch and caucht my toe edge smashing my face into the snow so fast I didnt even have time to blink. When I finally got up I couldnt really see. Turns out both of my contacts were frozen to the cracked lens of my goggles.


----------



## XdinobotX (Jan 9, 2010)

Tarzanman said:


> 20/60 vision? DAMN! Even Mr. Magoo can see better than that!


:laugh: HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Hellude (Nov 12, 2010)

i have also done a LASIK procedure, best thing i ever payed for!


----------



## dmike (Sep 4, 2010)

akruckus said:


> I used to have pretty bad vision, about 20/60.QUOTE]
> 
> Bah, that's nothing. I had what they called counting fingers since my vision didn't fit on to the 20/20 chart. I could barly read the E  Lasik fixed that, but made my night vision 1000 times worse.


----------



## visibleinks (Mar 14, 2009)

Snowboarding is what pushed me to get contacts. Actually busted glasses.

I love contacts, they are magic.


----------

